# gas cock



## ICE (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a clothes dryer location in a house that's not occupied and is undergoing a rehab by a flipper.  Would you require that the gas cock be capped?  Is there a code for that?







Any thoughts on the choice of dryer vent.  It runs ten feet between two floor joist and daylights through the rim.


----------



## pete_t (Jan 22, 2012)

2010 CPC 1211.9.2 Cap Outlets. (A)


----------



## ICE (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Pete,

So I was nosing around 1211 when I found this:

The unthreaded portion of gas piping outlets shall extend not less than one (1) inch (25 mm) through finished ceilings or indoor or outdoor walls. [NFPA 54:7.7.1.4]  It looks like they missed that here.  Me too.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2012)

Need to be able to turn the valve ???


----------



## ICE (Jan 22, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Need to be able to turn the valve ???


Maybe it is to be able to hold the pipe as the valve is threaded onto the pipe.  You can always remove as much wall as needed.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry read it wrong again

"""Read not more""" duh!!!!


----------



## fireguy (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't do residential, but  I like to see a 90°.  Then the gas connector does not need to make the bend, and there is less worry about the appliance banging into the connector.


----------



## north star (Jan 23, 2012)

** **

Section 504.3.2.1 of the 2010 CA Mech. Code [ for domestic dryer vents ] 

requires that the exhaust duct be of a smooth interior surface......The

one in the pic. does not have a smooth interior surface, ...it will collect

lint / moisture!

** **


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 23, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> This is a clothes dryer location in a house that's not occupied and is undergoing a rehab by a flipper.  Would you require that the gas cock be capped?  Is there a code for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IFGC 406.6.2 Before turning gas on--------------  no open fittings or ends and that all valves at unused outlets are closed and plugged or caped.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 25, 2012)

What North Star says, and Length Limitations 504.3.2.2 CMC Unless otherwise permitted or required by the dryer manufacturer's

installation instructions and approved by the AHJ, domestic dryer ducts shall not exceed a total combined horizontal, and vertical

length of forteen (14) feet, including two (2) 90 degree elbows. Two (2) feet shall be deducted for each 90 degree elbow in

excess of two.


----------



## ICE (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't approve corrugated vent.  Do you?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> I don't approve corrugated vent. Do you?


This is not a plumbing code topic but in both mechanical and gas codes flexible (transitional) ducts are limited to 8 ft. in length and cannot be installed behind walls, below floors and above ceilings.

This is one of my pet peeves with the code terminology though gas dryers convey products of combustion they do not vent; the ducts are exhausted!

Francis


----------



## Msradell (Jan 26, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> This is not a plumbing code topic but in both mechanical and gas codes flexible (transitional) ducts are limited to 8 ft. in length and cannot be installed behind walls, below floors and above ceilings.This is one of my pet peeves with the code terminology though gas dryers convey products of combustion they do not vent; the ducts are exhausted!
> 
> Francis


If it is a electric dryer the exhaust is not products of combustion!  Is it then considered a vent?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2012)

Msradell, thank you for making that point but the codes do not make this distinction; this is where a fuel burning appliance does not vent. I'll make a separate post about this in mechanical code.

Francis


----------

